# Lamprologus meleagris



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

So now I have 3 of them and 3 on the way (Lamprologus meleagris), what's next?
I have 12 shells for them. Should I buy 12 more?
They are approx. 3 cm long. 
What is the best food?
How much and how often to feed them?
I've tried some baby brine shrimps, can I try brine shrimps?
And to be sure, are they Lamprologus meleagris?


----------



## CSchmidt (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice looking fish. I am pretty sure they are Lamprologus meleagris. I have been in the market for some of these but havn't found them in my neck of the woods.

Thanks for your time.
Chris.


----------



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

CSchmidt said:


> Nice looking fish. I am pretty sure they are Lamprologus meleagris. I have been in the market for some of these but havn't found them in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> Chris.


It is hard to find them here, too. 
I know one shop having them, but NFS.


----------

